
Derp State: That Time I May Have Accidentally Spied on Art Bell - aaronbrethorst
https://medium.com/@OsborneInk/derp-state-that-time-i-may-have-accidentally-spied-on-art-bell-7576a4a0ba3a
======
masonic
TL;DR: "Bell’s net effect on the talk radio format was to help set the stage
for right wing hate radio and all that came after, up to and including the
Donald Trump presidency."

